# Challenge: name every piece of music in this medley



## UniverseInfinite (May 16, 2009)

Hey, , ladies&germs, I can name 6 out of 8 pieces here.

I challenge you to name every piece of music in this medley.

http://www.4shared.com/audio/wWnyH5Ot/classical_medley.html

http://www.4shared.com/audio/wWnyH5Ot/classical_medley.html

Total: 8 pieces
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.


----------



## UniverseInfinite (May 16, 2009)

Oh, come on, come on, there got to be someone who at least knew some of these melodious and popular classical music. Or, you guys and girls are too "High" class in the world of "classical" music that you haven't got a chance to know these famous music pieces? 

Hahahahahahaha...

Come on, embrace the beautiful world out there!!!!


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

Is this Andre Rieu? God Damn Awful! (IMO)


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Indeed awful medley.
Im sure the first is some Johann strauss waltz, not sure which though.

On second thought, they all sound like Strauss Waltzes.


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

The second one was 'my hat, it has three corners!' HAHAHA.


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

Actually the second one was the 'Carnival of Venice' but so what?


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Doesnt the carnival of venice have the lyrics 'My hat it has three corners' ?


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

Mein Hut, der hat drei Ecken!


----------



## wolf (May 16, 2009)

The first is traviata but frankly a snob like me could only stand a few seconds inte the 'hat'. I clicked randomly and listened for a few seconds and it sounded like mostly Strauss, waltzes...


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

I wont spend time listening to Rieu. It reminds me of Waldo de los Rios, Liberace, Mantovani et all. Pure crap.


----------



## JoeGreen (Nov 17, 2008)

Okay, i'll name a few of them since nobody else here seems to have the brains to do it. The questiona was can you name the tunes, not let's bash Andre Rieu (*whom I'm not a fan of, but you don't have to be one to answer the bloody question!!!)*

*1. Brindisi from La Traviata - Giuseppe Verdi

2. The Carnival of Venice - Italian Traditional?

3.

4.

5. Rosen aus dem Süden - Johann Strauss II

6.

7. Wiener Blut - Johann Strauss II

8. Waltz from Doe Fledermaus - Johann Strauss II*


----------



## UniverseInfinite (May 16, 2009)

Wow, JoeGreen, good for you.
Yes, it's all about the names/titles of these music pieces.
So, if you know, bring it on, please!

Dear JoeGreen,

I agree with your: 

"1. Brindisi from La Traviata - Giuseppe Verdi

2. The Carnival of Venice - Italian Traditional"

-------------------------------------------------------
However,

5 & 8, Johann Strauss II -- you've got the composer right, only.

7 -- you are far off for this one .

---------------------------------------------------------
3 & 6 are the only two that I need to find out their origin...

So, frankly, I will tell you the purpose of this post:

1. To test and see the knowledge breadth of the population in this forum.
2. To seek out population of broad interest.
3. To ID 3 & 6  .


----------



## UniverseInfinite (May 16, 2009)

, just a few more days... we will see if "mission" possible...


----------



## JoeGreen (Nov 17, 2008)

UniverseInfinite said:


> Wow, JoeGreen, good for you.
> Yes, it's all about the names/titles of these music pieces.
> So, if you know, bring it on, please!
> 
> ...


No I think Im right, especially No. 8, Incase you don't believe me.

Check 2:50






As for 5 and 7.

5. Yes your right it's the Emperor Waltz

7. Yes it sounded similar to Vienna Blood but no it is not.

But Im still sure I got number 8 RIGHT!!!


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

No8 Overture to Die Fledermaus


----------



## UniverseInfinite (May 16, 2009)

Dear JoeGreen, thank you very much for your reminder! Yes, number 8, you are right!

As for 7, I will give you guys a hint. The composer was a Mexican. Composition time: more than 120 years ago.


----------



## andruini (Apr 14, 2009)

Number 7 is "Sobre Las Olas" or Over The Waves by Juventino Rosas.


----------



## UniverseInfinite (May 16, 2009)

Wow, wow, how did you know, andruini? I should say, "Why did you know?" 

I will certainly remember you, pal!


----------



## UniverseInfinite (May 16, 2009)

And, I have just found out and confirmed the answer for 3 & 6. I will wait to see who else will come up the names/titles for 3, 4, and 6!


----------



## andruini (Apr 14, 2009)

Well, I know because I live in Mexico, and as part of my musical studies there's a course on Mexican music.. And that's just one of the biggest Mexican pieces ever..


----------



## UniverseInfinite (May 16, 2009)

Ho, ho, wow, great, andruini!
I like Mexican musical style. It's so diverse, vibrant, energetic, and lively... It combines European musical background with local musical accentuation!
Nice to meeting you here, andruini!


----------



## andruini (Apr 14, 2009)

Indeed, that's what's so appealing about it.. 
Have you heard the music of Silvestre Revueltas? It's like Bartók on a Mayan adventure.


----------



## JoeGreen (Nov 17, 2008)

andruini said:


> Number 7 is "Sobre Las Olas" or Over The Waves by Juventino Rosas.


That's right, it's that one, now I feel quite stupid.


----------



## UniverseInfinite (May 16, 2009)

andruini said:


> Indeed, that's what's so appealing about it..
> Have you heard the music of Silvestre Revueltas? It's like Bartók on a Mayan adventure.


Haha, yeah, you are right. I just have. I just watched a youtube clip of Sensemayá by Silvestre Revueltas. The rhythm of the drum beat was exotic. It gave me a feeling of "Indiana Jones" .


----------



## UniverseInfinite (May 16, 2009)

, Dear JoeGreen, you've done a brave and exceptional job that very few others in this forum would be willing to do!

So, we still have 3, 4, and 6 waiting! Any brave ones??


----------



## danae (Jan 7, 2009)

When I clicked to listen to the medley I didn't expect to hear this awful ballroom music. Even the best composer in the medley (namely Verdi) is not at his best in this specific piece from La Traviata.


----------



## UniverseInfinite (May 16, 2009)

, suggestion to "danae": immerse some time during some sunny weekends in this joyful and delightful quadrant of classical music. Anger will dissipate! Comfort will soothe! Appreciation will saturate!


----------



## danae (Jan 7, 2009)

UniverseInfinite said:


> , suggestion to "danae": immerse some time during some sunny weekends in this joyful and delightful quadrant of classical music. Anger will dissipate! Comfort will soothe! Appreciation will saturate!


Sorry sport! During the many sunny greek weekends that I spend on the island of Milos, I mostly listen to the most violent, contemplative, earnest (or austere if you'd like) and dark pages of the western musical literature, as well as some of Mozart. Johann Strauss and the viennese walz just doesn't do it for me!


----------



## UniverseInfinite (May 16, 2009)

, well, I am in Southern California. Sunshine is plenty here. Oh, my friend, come over here and enjoy the Californian sunshine! I sincerely invite you over, my dear friend!


----------



## danae (Jan 7, 2009)

UniverseInfinite said:


> , well, I am in Southern California. Sunshine is plenty here. Oh, my friend, come over here and enjoy the Californian sunshine! I sincerely invite you over, my dear friend!


Really, come on... You think the greek and mediterrenean sun has any reason to be jealous of the californian one? Thanks for th invitation, but I 'll have to say I prefer the greek sun to any other!


----------



## UniverseInfinite (May 16, 2009)

ah ha, no wonder, that was the mood and sentiment from a country that was gonna break down and it has broken down now... wow! amazing! greek has always been more austere than roman? hehe!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

"We're sorry, we've encountered an error. "

That's all that came up for me  sorry.


----------



## rojo (May 26, 2006)

UniverseInfinite, I've changed the link to the one you sent me.

Let me know if there is any problem.


----------



## UniverseInfinite (May 16, 2009)

oh, great, wow!!! ╭(╯3╰)╮ -- this is a kiss, hahaha!!


----------

